# Nav barks at me



## bingosuv (Sep 8, 2015)

I believe the Nav Guidence system barked at me. I was passing my destination within a block of it and heard a dog bark. This happened consistently. Has anyone heard of this ? Does anyone have a list of audio cues from the system ? I find nothing in manuals. Also noticed Nav cannot find businesses within shopping malls. Even entering store address fails.
Thks:nerd:


----------



## 2Bad4u (Apr 19, 2016)

Sounds like the "bark" chime has been assigned to that destination. Edit that destination in your NAV's stored location list and check the chime setting under sound heading.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

"i keep hearing dogs bark. . .my doc. . .put me on Zyprexa and that was the end of my auditory hallucinations." but fixing your nav system should be easier.


----------

